# Bermuda



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I''ll be in Bermuda next year for a week and I was wondering if anyone knows if there are places to charter a 34-36'' for a day?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

check in with doyle sailmakers in st georges they are on the web. they are very helpful.
also ask vincent the bartender or tom the dockmaster at the st georges dingy club.
eric


----------

